# Bald Eagle!!! Warren Ranch



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

One of my most exciting bald eagle encounters! I've never been this close to one before! I waited for about two hours for one to show up. I wasn't even sure I'd see one yesterday. I was walking in the ditch along side the farm fence looking at a hawk in a tree when all of a sudden this huge bald eagle comes flying in towards me. I'm thinking no way is this a bald eagle flying my way.
He landed on the power pole right above my head! I had goose bumps on my arms and my heart was pounding. I heard the eagles were starting to show up so I took off work after 2pm to go where I saw them last year.
This is a private ranch with no access but you can park on the side of the road to site them.
Thanks for looking!









Here he was calling. He was so loud!


















Still calling here!


















He was really making his claim!










Time to go now.









My best bald eagle fly by shot ever!









This is where he landed. Just look at that brave mockingbird!










Nice sunset to finish it off.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Incredibly good shots! Congrats and kudos to ya.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Beautiful shots Sandy. Congrats


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Your awesome


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is one impressive bird and great shots to do it justice.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ya did good kid, was at the right place at the right time. congrats..


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

dicklaxt said:


> WOW!!!!!!!


X2 Incredible shots!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Simply awesome! what lens do you use for shots like that?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

****** Loco said:


> Simply awesome! what lens do you use for shots like that?


My set up was a Nikon D300 w/lens Nikon 300mm AF-S F4 with a Nikon TC-17E II 1.7x.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Would the Canon EF 75-300 Telephoto lens work for close-in shots like this?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

As close as he was to me yeah it would've been perfect.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

sandybottom,

Where exactly, is the Warren Ranch? Specifically, where did you find this bird?

Dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Formula4Fish said:


> sandybottom,
> 
> Where exactly, is the Warren Ranch? Specifically, where did you find this bird?
> 
> Dick


Hi, Dick. First of all thanks for stopping in to check out my photos.
Warren Ranch is located in Hockley. Here's the link for directions.

http://www.katyprairie.org/assets/pd...ters_May08.pdf

I talked to one of the Ranch hands and they don't want anyone parking on the road. Be sure your all the way off the road in the grass.
The locals fly down Warren Ranch Road.
There is no walking on the ranch property just the outside fence along side the road. Bring your longest lens and have fun.
I was very lucky to capture this bald eagle so close. I've been to this ranch dozens of times and haven't seen a thing.

This eagle is not always there so don't expect to just drive up and see eagles flying around. But it is a known area for them to hang out for the winter.

Last year I spotted one at Brazos Bend Park and two at San Bernard Wildlife Refuge. I also saw a nest on FM1462 in Needville and one at a crawfish farm on FM 521 in Wadsworth.
Right now there is an active nest in Llano off of Farm Road 29.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks sandybottom.

I don't plan to try to find them there. I was just interested in knowing where else in Texas they can be seen.

I found a nesting pair of them last March next to the Mission River about 7 miles south of Refugio. I'm hoping they return to the same spot this year. I was there about a month ago and there was no sign of them. I plan to check on them regularly.

I got a few snapshots of them last year with a little point-n-shoot Nikon P90. Next time I'll be armed with a Canon 50D, a 400mm lens, and a 1.4X teleconverter.

Dick


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

very nice sandy... Love the time of day you shot these... ANd you couldnt find a better subject.... VERY COOL


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice. That's what patience and doing your homework will get you..


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Great photos! Congrats on the patience to wait and get the shots!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job on these Sandy!!


----------



## balvarez (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome shots !


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Again, utterly wonderful work! Thank you for allowing us to view this art.
Compelling.....

:texasflag


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great shots of a beautiful bird! There is a nesting pair out at the ranch in Newgulf. About once a week one of them will stop in for a little while on top of the power pole in my backyard and it's an awesome sight. Thanks for sharing some great pics!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

you are the man!!! great photos!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool pics!

Years ago...when the corner was flooded by Longenbaugh there were 2 families of eagles! You could watch them feed on wounded ducks!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know much about professional photography, but I think I know enough to tell you that those are some absolutly BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS!!! 

Great job, Congrats!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

What bird is that in the sunset shot? Doesn't look like the bald eagle? Testiment to why the mockingbird is the state bird of Texas!!! Also if you would like to see more bald eagles and you are in the Lake Conroe there are a pair that have been living there for several years...My parents live up there and see them constantly..Off of old river road and Walden road.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> you are the man!!! great photos!


I can talk like a man but to tell you the truth I'm not built like one.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

fishtale said:


> I don't know much about professional photography, but I think I know enough to tell you that those are some absolutly BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS!!!
> 
> Great job, Congrats!!!


Thank you! Not professional yet. I like your avatar!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I USED TO WATCH 2 THAT BUILT A NEST NEXT TO MY DEER STAND(EAST OF WALLER- NEAR 2920 AND NICHOLS RD. ABOUT 6 YEARS AGO. THEY ARE AMAZING TO WATCH


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Very cool photo's Sandy. I really wished for a camera this morning, I got in a duck blind from 11 til 1 and had one fly past the blind flushing up huge balls of teal.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> Very cool photo's Sandy. I really wished for a camera this morning, I got in a duck blind from 11 til 1 and had one fly past the blind flushing up huge balls of teal.


Cool. Teal is one or their favorite meals down here. I've seen what your talking about last year a few times. To witness something like that is breathtaking!

I enjoy hearing your stories and sightings keep them coming!


----------



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

WOA very nice....


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You could do a lifetime of eagle shooting and not ever get a pose like that. Awesome.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

That is awesome!!!!


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Hey Sandy*

Haven't been on the forums in a while, but I noticed you are shooting with a 300 now. What happened to the bad boy 200? Surely that lens didn't become a "back-up" lens.

I still want one BAD by the way!

Hope you and yours are well!

Dale


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I missed these when you posted. I am impressed. Green for you.


----------

